# KC Area SQ Get Together - Any Interest?



## mojozoom (Feb 11, 2012)

Would anyone in the KC area interested in getting together to listen to each other cars a bit, talk equipment, etc?


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll be in kc this weekend


----------



## mojozoom (Feb 11, 2012)

That's cool - where in KC are you going to be? I'm on the SW corner of the metro, but will certainly drive anywhere to meet up.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I miss the kc area. I lived in overland park for 6 years. Currently living in Ellsworth which is like the dead center of ks


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Ledgends area. Taking my daughter to great wolf. 
She is quite used to me demoing my ride and hanging out with audio guys. Lol


----------



## mojozoom (Feb 11, 2012)

That's just 10 minutes from my house. Let me know as the weekend goes and I'll zip up there. I'd love to hear your opinion on mine as well.


----------

